# Indian STARS



## Redfoot NERD (Dec 6, 2007)

These hatched in early 2000.. I acquired them in Oct. '04 at about 4" and was told by a very reliable source last Dec. [ '06 ] that there could be breeding activity as soon as the summer of '07. 

You'll see why I say he is reliable.

Our female.. As seen in the Jan. '08 Reptiles magazine - "Species Profile"..







One of the males..






As seen in the Jan. '08 Reptiles magazine - "Species Profile"..






Showing why they are known as Stars.. look at the "nest digging" claws on the female..






Love his look..






The final results.. 1st ever.. dropped on straw [ no nest]..






A few days later.. same way..











I was jumpin' up and down when I found those 2..

Terry


----------



## Josh (Dec 7, 2007)

whoa congrats! those are some beautiful animals!


----------



## TestudoGeek (Dec 7, 2007)

wonderfull. How big is that female?


----------



## cvalda (Dec 7, 2007)

I LOVE Indian Stars! Your pics are GORGEOUS and YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY for eggs!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Terry, That is fantastic - they are so beautiful! They are only a dream for me.


----------



## TestudoGeek (Dec 7, 2007)

cvalda said:


> I LOVE Indian Stars! Your pics are GORGEOUS and YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY for eggs!!!!!!!!!!!



Josh, how about that STARS sub-forum? Looks like interest on them is growing around here


----------



## Iluvemturts (Dec 7, 2007)

That is wonderful Terry. 
Are the eggs fertile and incubating?


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Dec 7, 2007)

Iluvemturts said:


> That is wonderful Terry.
> Are the eggs fertile and incubating?



Thanks ALL!!! I AM Blessed. I'm just one of those "OLD nerds" that doesn't do much but my best at helping other enthusiasts get healthy, well-started tortoises and turtles.. and some are kinda pretty  Be sure to snoop around my website.

The female is right at 7.5".. the pic of that male is a little deceiving because of the location of the ruler - he's actually less than 6".

The eggs are incubating.. too early to tell if 'viable' - ( the proper term )

Take a look here.. http://www.turtletary.com/stars.html

A special thanks to Anja.. for getting me here.

Terry


----------



## TestudoGeek (Dec 7, 2007)

Redfoot NERD said:


> Take a look here.. http://www.turtletary.com/stars.html



But... but.... you also breed Spotteds?! 

Can I move in? ;-P lol


----------

